# The Great Mystery of Sushi



## Chile Chef (Jan 19, 2010)

*Can some one explain why the sushi seaweed would have 530 some sodium when I have purchased some that has zero sodium & it's nori? for my first attempt in a week? *

*Are they talking about the whole sushi log?
*

*Calories & Nutrition Facts:*

*Dry nori seaweed* (algae/purple laver, toasted, edible part: 100 g)
  Characteristics:
  Very high in dietary fiber,  potassium, vitamins A, C
  High in iodine (I) - 6 mg/100g
  High in protein, magnesium, vitamins B2, B12, K
Very low in sodium

      Calorie 188 kcal    Water 2.3 g    Protein 41.4 g    Total lipid (fat) 3.7 g    Carbohydrate 44.3 g    Ash 8.3 g    Dietary fiber 36.0 g     [SIZE=-1](soluble)[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1](-)[/SIZE]     [SIZE=-1](insoluble)[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1](-)[/SIZE]    Cholesterol 22 mg                  Sodium (Na) 530 mg    Potassium (K) 2400 mg    Calsium (Ca) 280 mg    Magnesium (Mg) 300 mg    Phosphorus (P) 700 mg    Iron (Fe) 11.4 mg    Zinc (Zn) 3.6 mg    Copper (Cu) 0.55 mg    Manganese (Mn) 3.72 mg    Salt equiv. 1.3 g                 Vitamin A (β-carotene) 25,000 µg    Vitamin E (α-tocopherol) 4.6 mg    Vitamin K 390 µg    Vitamin B1 (thiamin) 0.69 mg    Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 2.33 mg    Niacin (nicotinic acid) 11.7 mg    Vitamin B6 0.59 mg    Vitamin B12 57.6 mg    Folic acid 1900 µg    Pantothenic acid 1.18 mg    Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) 210 mg


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2010)

Considering that the listed ingredients include fat and cholesterol, I'd say it's for the sushi roll.  Cholesterol is an animal ingredient so there wouldn't be any in seaweed.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Considering that the listed ingredients include fat and cholesterol, I'd say it's for the sushi roll.  Cholesterol is an animal ingredient so there wouldn't be any in seaweed.


Hi Andy, I'm not worried about the Cholesterol so much, I'm worried about the sodium and when you mean one roll do you mean the roll uncut or cut for single bites?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Hi Andy, I'm not worried about the Cholesterol so much, I'm worried about the sodium and when you mean one roll do you mean the roll uncut or cut for single bites?



I only mentioned the fat and cholesterol because they were evidence that the nutrition info was for a roll rather than just a sheet of nori.

I don't know whether the nutritional info is for a whole roll or some other amount.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi again Andy, Hang let me fetch the site I got it from.

Sushi Calories & Nutrition Facts


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Hi again Andy, Hang let me fetch the site I got it from.
> 
> Sushi Calories & Nutrition Facts



The stats are very misleading.  The stats you have in your original post are for 100 grams of nori, the dry seaweed used to make sushi rolls.  That's 3.5 ounces of seaweed - much much more than the amount you would use for a single sushi roll.  That's why the sodium is so much higher than you expected.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 20, 2010)

So is there an Accurate nutritional facts site for sushi, so I can make it at home?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2010)

That's more complicated.  You have to decide on which ingredients you will put into a roll and how much of each ingredient then add the amounts together for each nutrient you are concerned about.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> That's more complicated.  You have to decide on which ingredients you will put into a roll and how much of each ingredient then add the amounts together for each nutrient you are concerned about.


Thank you Andy for explaining it that way.

By the way you think I should just start out with the basic roll the California roll since that has nothing bad at all sodium wise? Then when I learn more about shushi I can start adding my own stuff too it, like red bell peppers, avocado's, sushi grade tuna? that's not smoked, cured?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Thank you Andy for explaining it that way.
> 
> By the way you think I should just start out with the basic roll the California roll since that has nothing bad at all sodium wise? Then when I learn more about shushi I can start adding my own stuff too it, like red bell peppers, avocado's, sushi grade tuna? that's not smoked, cured?



Sounds like a good way to start.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 20, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Thank you Andy for explaining it that way.
> 
> By the way you think I should just start out with the basic roll the California roll since that has nothing bad at all sodium wise? Then when I learn more about shushi I can start adding my own stuff too it, like red bell peppers, avocado's, sushi grade tuna? that's not smoked, cured?


 
Sushi tuna has been frozen down to a certain temp that kills bacteria. (talkin out my a$$ but thats what a sushi chef told me)


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2010)

bigdaddy, I believe the reason for freezing has to do with killing any parasites like worms that may have infected the fish. I don't think it has anything to do with bacteria as some bacteria can do just fine in freezing temps.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 20, 2010)

GB said:


> bigdaddy, I believe the reason for freezing has to do with killing any parasites like worms that may have infected the fish. I don't think it has anything to do with bacteria as some bacteria can do just fine in freezing temps.


 
This is exactly why I included the stuff in brackets.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 21, 2010)

Any of you know a good how to site for sushi?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 21, 2010)

Sushi is a mystery of the Orient! Don't question... just eat!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 21, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Sushi is a mystery of the Orient! Don't question... just eat!


Sorry, I can' just eat it like that anymore.

 That's why I'm learning to make it for my self. 

  I thought an eel roll is safe for sodium wise but it's not, I've learned how they make it. 

 And they salt pack it in the fridge for a few day's and the only sushi I can eat now would be the real raw fish, sushi grade fish unprepared, and fresh veggies.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 21, 2010)

I believe the raw seafood on a rice bed is called sashimi. I love sashimi!

Sushi (the art of the knife) are generally the nori wrapped rolls. Fresh sushi, from a Japanese-style sushi bar, only uses regular cooked sushi rice (prepared with vinegar and sugar) and fresh vegetables and/or seafood, without any added salt that I'm aware of. I guess it depends on the kind of seafood you order.


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2010)

Selkie said:


> I believe the raw seafood on a rice bed is called sashimi. I love sashimi!


Actually that is called nigiri. Sashimi is just raw fish without anything else (no rice, nori, or other items).


----------



## Selkie (Jan 21, 2010)

GB said:


> Actually that is called nigiri. Sashimi is just raw fish without anything else (no rice, nori, or other items).



I stand corrected, and I learned something, thank you.


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2010)

Either way, both are delicious 

I believe you are correct about salt not being added to sushi of any kind. Soy sauce is the component usually used in Japanese cooking when salt is needed. Since you use the soy sauce at the table you can control any additional sodium added.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you guys for the education of sushi, but I'm still trying to find a site that will teach me the proper way to roll it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Thank you guys for the education of sushi, but I'm still trying to find a site that will teach me the proper way to roll it.



Go to Google and type in How to make sushi


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2010)

Chile Chef, its an extremely simple thing to do. Buy a sudare mat (or use waxed paper), place your sheet of nori on this. Spread your cooked sushi rice all the way to the left and right edges but leave about 1/4 inch at the edge closest to you and about 1/2 inch at the far edge. Spread your fillings on top and roll tightly. Use a sharp knife to cut the rolls and serve on a pretty plate with ginger, wasabi and soy sauce.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 21, 2010)

What Alix said. Your first rolls may be a little wonky, but it really is pretty easy. And you can put whatever you want in them.

Try this site--I think it has all you need!
The Sushi FAQ - How to Make Sushi at Home


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys & girls, Hey I've tried raw Ahi Tuna and I've purchased 2 8oz steaks chucks for sushi. 

The fish monger was so nice, He gave me about an oz of raw ahi tuna to try while he gave me his secrete for making the rice it self. 

Wow, I actually have my own fish monger now, that's very cool.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Wow, I actually have my own fish monger now, that's very cool.


Yes it is.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 23, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Wow, I actually have my own fish monger now, that's very cool.




But will you still speak to us, the little people?


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 23, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> But will you still speak to us, the little people?


LOL, it's not like that yet, our freindship just started. I got to give it time and I don't want to mess it up with any stupid promises.


However next week he is going to be making me no salt to low salt sushi, We've probably talked about 25-35 minutes about my low sodium diet, so he also suggested I eat ahi tuna for a sushi fish since it only has 10 sodium per oz. 

He was very cool and he told me to look for rice wine vingar that has zero sodium for the rolling portion of the sushi rolls. 

Next week I'll go ahead and pick up some fresh sushi rolls.


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2010)

CC the rice wine vinegar is to blend with your rice. You use about 1 tbsp/cup of rice each of sugar and rice wine vinegar in your rice and then use a flat bladed paddle to stir your rice til it is shiny.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 23, 2010)

Alix said:


> CC the rice wine vinegar is to blend with your rice. You use about 1 tbsp/cup of rice each of sugar and rice wine vinegar in your rice and then use a flat bladed paddle to stir your rice til it is shiny.


Thank you Alix, I will remember that...


----------



## spork (Jan 23, 2010)

Alix said:


> CC the rice wine vinegar is to blend with your rice. You use about 1 tbsp/cup of rice each of sugar and rice wine vinegar in your rice and then use a flat bladed paddle to stir your rice til it is shiny.


GL, CC!

Make good sushi rice, and you're half way home.  The idea is to quickly aerate your sugar-vinegar'd batch to room temp.  Use a large bowl to expose grains to maximum surface area.  Use a fan to speed cooling.  Don't stir; churning/folding is better.  A large, dull, flat paddle is essential - for needed efficiency while maintaining the now delicate integrity of kernels.

The home stretch is hand-crafting... which by definition just takes practice.  and imagination.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 24, 2010)

spork said:


> GL, CC!
> 
> Make good sushi rice, and you're half way home.  The idea is to quickly aerate your sugar-vinegar'd batch to room temp.  Use a large bowl to expose grains to maximum surface area.  Use a fan to speed cooling.  Don't stir; churning/folding is better.  A large, dull, flat paddle is essential - for needed efficiency while maintaining the now delicate integrity of kernels.
> 
> The home stretch is hand-crafting... which by definition just takes practice.  and imagination.


Yuppers that's what Dan my fish monger said too, he said to fan the rice for about 12 minutes..


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey guys & gals, Here's my first sushi making attempt and the whole sushi log was 90ml grams of sodium with out any added salt. 

As one of the ladies said in this thread my rolling would be a little quirky until I can get the hang of it. And the rolling was a little quirky but not too bad.

Before the rolling.






After the rolling.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2010)

Great first attempt man! The more you do it the better your rolls will start to look. One suggestion I have is to make sure your fillings go the length of the roll, even if you have to cut them a bit. Your tuna looks like it only takes up about 1/2 to 2/3 of your roll so the end pieces will not have any fish. If you are OK with that then no harm done. If you want fish in every piece though then what you could do is cut that piece of tuna lengthwise. The fish will be a little smaller, but every piece will get some.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 26, 2010)

GB said:


> Great first attempt man! The more you do it the better your rolls will start to look. One suggestion I have is to make sure your fillings go the length of the roll, even if you have to cut them a bit. Your tuna looks like it only takes up about 1/2 to 2/3 of your roll so the end pieces will not have any fish. If you are OK with that then no harm done. If you want fish in every piece though then what you could do is cut that piece of tuna lengthwise. The fish will be a little smaller, but every piece will get some.


Thank you GB, I really had fun making them and I realized that I didn't have enough length on the tuna and veggies, Next time I'm going to ask my fish monger what he can suggest so I will not have that problem. 


By the way they tasted very good specially with out any salt.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 26, 2010)

Chile Chef, it looks as though your piece of tuna could be sliced lengthwise at least once and maybe twice, in order to make several pieces.

But I agree with GB, that you've made a very good first effort!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Chile Chef, it looks as though your piece of tuna could be sliced lengthwise at least once and maybe twice, in order to make several pieces.
> 
> But I agree with GB, that you've made a very good first effort!


Thank you Si=elkie, I've took all of the advice I was given..


----------



## Selkie (Jan 26, 2010)

There was a time, not too many years ago, I decided to make my own sushi. Like you, I got the bamboo mat, sheets of nori, even the wooden rice spoon. I made it twice and discovered that wasn't for me. I realized I'd rather go out and eat it at a Sushi Bar than go through all of the mess.

I admire your effort, and the effort and skill of anyone who makes sushi!

Just count me as a spectator.

_(And slivered nori adds great flavor to soups!)_


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2010)

I am with you Selkie. I tried my hand at making sushi a number of years ago. You can see my sushi HERE.. I found that as much fun as it was, I much prefer leaving the sushi making to the experts. I can happily let them be the experts at that and I will be the expert at eating their creations.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Selkie said:


> There was a time, not too many years ago, I decided to make my own sushi. Like you, I got the bamboo mat, sheets of nori, even the wooden rice spoon. I made it twice and discovered that wasn't for me. I realized I'd rather go out and eat it at a Sushi Bar than go through all of the mess.
> 
> I admire your effort, and the effort and skill of anyone who makes sushi!
> 
> ...


Thank you Selkie, However my skills are very poor at the moment and probably stay that way for some time. I'am the same way as you are Selkie but I got to watch my salt intake now and if that means learning to skill to make my fav foods I will do so. 

I'm stubern like that and I do miss going to the shushi.


----------



## spork (Jan 26, 2010)

Chile Chef said:


> Hey guys & gals, Here's my first sushi making attempt and the whole sushi log was 90ml grams of sodium with out any added salt.
> 
> As one of the ladies said in this thread my rolling would be a little quirky until I can get the hang of it. And the rolling was a little quirky but not too bad.


CC, your sushi roll looks great.  It has... umm... character!
Save the ends for me, please.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 26, 2010)

Rack me up as another "Tried It, Didn't Like It" sushi maker. 
Good thing we got the kit as a present, didn't waste any money, LOL!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 26, 2010)

spork said:


> CC, your sushi roll looks great. It has... umm... character!
> Save the ends for me, please.


Sorry I ate them all, They were very tasty, but I got to figure out how the veggies get sof soft, the carrot was a little hard.



GrillingFool said:


> Rack me up as another "Tried It, Didn't Like It" sushi maker.
> Good thing we got the kit as a present, didn't waste any money, LOL!


Very cool, but I love sushi and its not a waste of money for me though thanks bud.


----------



## Claire (Jan 31, 2010)

I really did not like fish at all as a child and young adult.  But I was raised in a family that ate raw beef, and I loved it.  My husband was assigned to Hawaii, and friends of ours were there, and served me ahi sashimi.  It was love at first taste.  Then I got into sushi, and learned that sushi doesn't mean raw fish.  Then my dad visited us and fell in love with sushi.  And he hates rice!  It is all about the ingredients and how it is presented.  No one should ever have sushi without a guide the first time if they are not adventurous eaters.  I've had many friends ask me to introduce them to sushi, and my father won't go for sushi if I'm not there with him.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Sushi tuna has been frozen down to a certain temp that kills bacteria. (talkin out my a$$ but thats what a sushi chef told me)



I lived in B.C., where we had sushi and sashimi places as thick as an average town has cofeehouses, and they said the same thing, except it isn't frozen, so much as chilled below zero, (but doesn't actually freeze because of the salt and oils in the saltwater fishes.

P.S. Also heard that "freshwater" sushi/sashimi is a slang term for places with bad hygiene that will make you sick or give you worms. 


P.S.S. I recommend "cooking with dog" from youtube for japanese food. God I wish I could get a decent Miso soup, or Gyoza here in T.Bay.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 31, 2010)

Bobby, try making your own gyoza. It is not hard, just a little tedious. I prefer making my own wrappers, but you can use wonton wrappers. I recommend _Asian Dumplings_ by Anna Nguyen, available on Amazon.

I want to have a dumpling party, and teach people how to make them.  They freeze nicely, so if you have a stock in the freezer, you can be eating gyoza in 20 minutes.


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2010)

Sparrowgrass, that is an inspired idea! I regularly do sushi parties, everyone "rolls their own", but gyoza is a great plan!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2010)

CC - GREAT first try.  I haven't read the replies since you posted pics so forgive me if this is a repeat.  What I see that will help is:

Your rice isn't compacted enough.  Take a ball of rice, baseball size, and squeeze it in your hands into shape.  It helps to moisten your hands with water so the rice doesn't stick.  Once you have compacted your rice use your fingertips to "walk" the rice on the nori.  Also, you can cut that nori sheet in half.  You want the rice to cover the whole sheet without being too big.  I prefer my rice on the outside...either way is fine though.

Once you have the rice squished/walked around on the nori you can either flip over (this is where you will need to wrap your rolling mat with saran wrap.)  Either flip over or leave as is.  Fill with your ingredients and place at the end of the mat closest to you.  Using gentle but forceful pressure roll and apply that pressure everywhere.   Too much pressure and your ingredients will shoot out the ends   Too little pressure and your roll won't hold together when slicing.  It just takes practice.  And the worst is you still eat sushi while practicing...not a bad thing.  Next time I make it I'll try to remember to take some pictures.  Pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------

